# New Zealand Grappler Paralyzed at a Tourney



## Steve (Dec 16, 2009)

Hey guys.  I just wanted to let you know about a pretty tragic situation I found out about on John Will's blog.

I posted a little about it on my own blog here:  http://www.stevebjj.com/2009/12/nz-grappler-paralyzed-at-a-competition/

The gist of it is that he was competing in a grappling tournament and his neck was broken, paralyzing him from the shoulders down.  He's got a long road of surgeries and rehab.  Not to mention bills, loss of work and a profound, life changing transformation.  

A fund was established as well as a support page on Facebook.  It's all linked on my blog, as well as on the original post on John Will's blog.  Please take a look.


----------



## kaizasosei (Dec 16, 2009)

Oh lord! 

All the more reason for me to start seriously beefing up my neck. 

Thanks.  In a thankful yet kindof sarcastic way.



j


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 16, 2009)

In any sport people can get hurt, it is still a tragedy when it happens.


----------



## Steve (Dec 16, 2009)

Absolutely guys.   It's a contact sport and no matter how careful, accidents can happen.  Still, as I said on my blog, it could be me or any of us who train and compete.  I want to support him as I can and as I hope that others would me were I the one in the hospital.


----------



## Carol (Dec 16, 2009)

Very very sorry to hear the news about this young man  

And I'm also glad you posted it.  It gives us a chance to help him and is a good reminder to all to be as safe as we can.  I think grappling is one of the safest sports out there, but it still takes a commitment from both partners to minimize the risk as best as they can.


----------



## lklawson (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear that.  He and his family have my prayers.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 18, 2009)

Sorry to hear that too.  Hopefully the martial community can help him through this difficult time.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Dec 18, 2009)

My condolences and best wishes for him and his family.


----------

